# Breeding hair sheep



## matt (Aug 22, 2012)

Does anyone know how soon will ewes breed after lambing?  Do they have to be weaned are will they breed with lambs on side?


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hair sheep tend to be non seasonal, meaning they can breed any time of the year. Some ewes will breed back a month after lambing (6 month intervals) and some will breed back at 2-3 months after lambing. Some hair sheep producers breed them like non seasonal breeds and breed them only once a year.


----------



## boothcreek (Aug 22, 2012)

My girls are ready to breed back to the ram 4-6 weeks after lambing, if I let them is usually the big question.


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Matt, I had the same question about my dorpers so I emailed Pipestone Veterinary. Dr, Kennedy owns dorpers and responded that it depends a lot in the time of year but that a few of his came back in season at eight weeks but not to count in that. He said that ten weeks is a good number to count on. Interestingly, he also mentioned that dorpers tend to be more fertile than white dorpers.


----------



## gruberguy (Aug 23, 2012)

I have Katahdins and barbado and some X breeds of the 2. Soonest I've had was 7 weeks. But did have some go 5 months. Ram runs with them 24/7, and I don't seperate lambs when weining, just let mother nature do it!!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Sep 27, 2012)

A breeder told me that with the hair sheep it is usually a 8 mth cycle but of course condition has a lot to do with it. We are fairly new to sheep (St. Croix) but we have noticed that a couple of the ewes who lost their lambs - born dead or didn't survive did not take right back. We were surprised! They are now due, hopefully, the same time as all the others within this next month. 

Liz


----------

